
Florida Boomer Caught on Video Cutting Brake Lines of Public E-Scooters - ga-vu
https://gizmodo.com/florida-boomer-caught-on-video-cutting-brake-lines-of-p-1838691831
======
ratsmack
>The man, who’s apparently one of those lawless Baby Boomers we keep hearing
about.

These types of statements bring no value to any conversation other than to
incite anger and inflame social classes.

